# Some pics of my BNR32



## T-H (Mar 3, 2005)

Hey!

As a quite new member i thought i can post some pics of my R32 GT-R here.
This car comes from England, and i bought it in Sep. last year.
































































Cheers
/ Tommy


----------



## Mach 3 (May 23, 2005)

nice and clean


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Very nice, I love the first pic...that is one clean R32! :smokin:


----------



## gtst lad (Mar 29, 2003)

nice...liking that alot


----------



## gcatz (Mar 6, 2005)

That is stunning, like the chrome engine


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Wow,that first pics is awesome.


----------



## Kim2770 (Feb 29, 2004)

awesome car!!

Saw it at Emmaboda Dragstrip last weekend! Ran a 12.03 with those Te-37 wheels!!


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

That Do-Luck kit just looks absolutely amazing, every time I see it on an R32 it blows me away :smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Very nice. Awesome kit. 

All there nice R32's make mine look like a pile of dung. LOL


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

Yo Arash ...lurvley car m8 .....

cheers Gary


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Great looking car, looks so aggressive . . . 

That Do-Luck kit really looks awesome. 

Conincidentally, my R32GTR is also black with white wheels but is lacking the Do-Luck bits & the 12sec passes


----------



## silverzilla (Aug 12, 2004)

love it T-H, what are the size and offset of your wheels?


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

gorgeous. makes me want a black 32 now.


----------



## T-H (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanx for the comments guys.



Kim2770 said:


> awesome car!!
> 
> Saw it at Emmaboda Dragstrip last weekend! Ran a 12.03 with those Te-37 wheels!!


It ran 12,07 not 12,03  



 Darkstar said:


> Yo Arash ...lurvley car m8 .....
> 
> cheers Gary


I am not Arash  

But Arash at PB-Z helped me to import the car from UK.
They are also sponsors for my project.

Arash maked my dreams of a perfect Skyline come true, so, Thank you again Arash  




silverzilla said:


> love it T-H, what are the size and offset of your wheels?


Think it is 35, but can take a look at the wheels tomorrow...

Cheers Tommy


----------



## T-H (Mar 3, 2005)

Here is 2 other pics:


----------



## MichaelG (Feb 21, 2002)

Very very very nice, first pic is amazing. Lovely looking car and prob the tidiest looking R32 i have seen.....wheels look spot on too.


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 7, 2002)

looks like you got to run a Syclone. Don't see to many of them especially over there. looks pretty standard, remember what he ran. Your car looks great too by the way.


----------



## jarnkamin (Jul 8, 2003)

Typhoon said:


> looks like you got to run a Syclone. Don't see to many of them especially over there. looks pretty standard, remember what he ran. Your car looks great too by the way.



That Syclone is a 9-second truck, so it's not as standard as it looks  

http://www.syclone.org/


----------



## -[c0Ka|Ne]- (Jan 1, 2004)

Mach 3 said:


> nice and clean


I quite everyone tbh


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

by far the nicest 32 i've ever seen.  

but what on earth possessed you to line up with a 9 second syclone?


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

Good choice of kit  , didn't think it could look so good on a black car though!

Alex B


----------

